# Royal Blue and Red HM male X Steel and Red HM female



## hmburkle

This is my second attempt to spawn. I lost my first spawn due ignorance, to too much IAL and Amazon (blackwater) extract and a low water level. When I raised the water level, my first pair spawned, but the nest fell apart and there was a thick residue on the surface of the water. So, this pair is my back up: 

Dad, Sapphire:




























Mom, Aurora: 




























I put this pair together on Tuesday evening about three hours apart. Sapphire first built his bubble nest under wax paper (I don't think I am going to use this as a nest material again), but then built a second nest under the styrofoam cup. At 24 hours they were still courting. I went to work this morning and came home to eggs on the bottom of the glass, but almost no bubbles left. Aurora was hiding in a corner, while Sapphire was picking up eggs as fast as he could and placing them in his nest. Unfortunately, as soon as he would place some eggs, others would fall.










I took a nap, a LONG nap. I woke up 5 hours later to Aurora hiding in the corner with no more breeding stripes, and Sapphire picking up eggs. There are now 3-4 times as many eggs and it appears he is rebuilding his bubble nest, while continuing to pick up eggs. Do you guys think the eggs will be okay? He seems very attentive and filled with frenetic energy. He is not interested in food. I removed Aurora. 
Thank you for any advice and input.


----------



## hmburkle

Sapphire has been tending his nest non-stop. Apparently he requires plants, since he has dragged the hornwort to his nest repeatedly and put bubbles and eggs in it. 



















The number of eggs greatly increased, my only concern is how much he is moving them. He does seem to reject some, so maybe he knows which ones are good?










I think he is a good dad!










I know this is blurry, but I love the profile.










He's pretty beaten up, but he was also a tail biter. He stopped when I put his tank next to the sorority tank, added more decor, plants and aquarium salt. I just worked on all my tanks, since I slept all evening. I am heading back to bed. *Yawn*


----------



## hmburkle

Man, 6:30 came so fast. Before I left for work, I checked on and fed everybody (cats and dogs, too) . Sapphire is still nesting, but almost all the eggs are off the floor of the tank. I was surprised. He has been working non-stop. I will try to tempt him with bloodworms when I get home. I know he is probably fine not eating right now, but it would make me feel better.

The 5 Betta girls are all back together in the 10 gallon sorority tank, but I had to remove everybody and completely re-arrange the plants and decor so they could all go back in a "new" tank together. 

My other boys, Flamenco and Moonshine are in their 5.5 gallon tanks. I have no idea where I will put my classroom Betta, Sylvester (1.77 gallon "Goldfish Starter Tank" with heater and light added-who are they kidding that ANY goldfish could do well in this tank?). He will be coming home tonight because I can't leave him unattended for 9 days. He is a silver, grey copper Delta tail (mislabeled as a HM by Petsmart) with Red wash and variegated striped white and black fins. His pectoral fins are white. He is really pretty, too! 










I wonder how long the eggs will take to hatch?


----------



## hmburkle

I arrived home and started taking pictures. I already have visible fry hanging vertically from the bubbles. I remember this feeling of panic from when I was pregnant. At about six or seven months you look down at your belly and think, "Oh lord, what was I thinking. I changed my mind!" LOL














































War torn, battle weary dad. What a trooper! He ate exactly one bloodworm.










okay, Now I am going to figure out hatching BBS.


----------



## hmburkle

I can not believe how fast they grow. I like this picture. you can see one fry swimming back up by himself. 









I took some better pictures of dad, even with his chewed up fins, I think he is beautiful: 










I don't know why you can only see the royal blue in bright light










I do not think Mom is really steel and red, the way she was described and sold to me on aquabid. Her color changes a lot with lighting too. 



















Anyway, I expect they will be free swimming tomorrow. O.O


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Love the little fry pictures, so cute!


----------



## hmburkle

They are continuing to grow, this afternoon, I still had some vertical fry. This evening, everyone is free swimming. Dad is still in there for now, guarding them like a hawk. He flares at the camera now, if I even get close to his children he reacts. 










These are near the heater









These are just taken now, maybe 12 hours from the first ones in this post. I have fed them some spirulina. I will try the APR tomorrow. I am really nervous about siphoning and changing or adding water. The temp has held steady at 80 degrees.


----------



## TruongLN

Your fry are going to look magnificent!


----------



## hmburkle

Thank you! I feel so happy. I am enjoying photographing them, even though they do not make it easy.


----------



## TruongLN

I can't believe how tiny they are .


----------



## hmburkle

They are really hard to photograph because the camera wants to focus on something larger, like a plant. They were photo shy today. I did a small water change and increased the water volume by two cups. 











They look like ants!


----------



## TruongLN

They're so tiny! I love it!!


----------



## hmburkle

*They passed the first week mark!*

I think he ate some microworms










Coming towards the camera










Multiples in this picture:










Long tail










Okay, this one made all the time I spent trying to get pictures worth it:


----------



## TruongLN

Look at the eyes! Ah, too cute.


----------



## hmburkle

yes, I love the eyes, too! These babies already look like they are developing personalities, some like to cluster together, some dart about, some like the top of the water and some like the bottom. I can't even begin to count them.


----------



## hmburkle

*8 days old*

http://youtu.be/d36KTeNc7io & http://youtu.be/Hbp3RN74ynU


----------



## TruongLN

How wonderful! I'm so excited!


----------



## hmburkle

Here is a video of them at 12 days old: http://youtu.be/bEZ5CkXphyk


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, cute!


----------



## DBanana

hmburkle said:


> Here is a video of them at 12 days old: http://youtu.be/bEZ5CkXphyk


0:44-0:45!!!! YAWN [email protected]%t#$# Cute!


----------



## hmburkle

dbanana said:


> 0:44-0:45!!!! Yawn [email protected]%t#$# cute!


lol


----------



## hmburkle

Well, We have the tank all the way to the full ten gallons. I think there at least 50 fry and maybe more. They are quite a range in sizes. We spend hours siphoning the tank with a turkey baster and the glass still looks yucky on the photo's, but the photos are maximum magnification on my camera:


----------



## hmburkle

Here they are at 17 days http://youtu.be/mBmKH0yPXeU

15 days










15 days









17 days


----------



## DalphiaRose

This is awesome!


----------



## Mahsfish

Congrats on the spawn. Hopefully you'll raise them all up this time. Good luck


----------



## hmburkle

Thank you!


----------



## hmburkle

*Bubbles*










It seems that Sapphire is a family man. He is the dad of this spawn. Prior to the spawn he was tail biting. I had to move him next to the sorority tank, because he gets depressed when he can't see other Betta. He can see all the ladies, I think he may be advertising his prowess. He was a PERFECT dad!


----------



## hmburkle

Here they are on 12-11-13, 19 days old. This was late at night and I got some good shots by the moss ball: 































































Aren't they cute?


----------



## TruongLN

They're amazing. I can't believe how tiny they start out.


----------



## dramaqueen

Look at those big, black eyes. lol


----------



## hmburkle

The fry are 23 days old and about 1 centimeter. Some are smaller. I seem to have a few distinct patterns, black/blue and red, clear or white and pink. I am really happy they seem so healthy.


----------



## TruongLN

They're so tiny! I love it.


----------



## hmburkle

They are tiny, but also growing so fast. It's hard to get good pictures. I like these.


----------



## ynahanson

Really Cute!. I want some hehe


----------



## jayr232

Subscribing to this thread


----------



## hmburkle

Thank you! We will definitely be selling these guys for very reasonable prices when they are ready. I want homes for as many as possible. We aren't sure yet what we are keeping for breeding. We are still waiting for colors to develop, but their fins are coming in and they seem to have nice tails for little Betta!


----------



## hmburkle

*25 Days Old!*

Here they are starting to look like fish, not tadpoles!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQyhfZMvh8Y


----------



## hmburkle

*28 days! Woot!*

They are 28 days, 4 weeks! More are showing fins and there are some that definitely have black edging on their anal fins. Dad has black trim.


----------



## TruongLN

Growing up nicely!
They're so adorable.


----------



## iKuroni

Eeee! Babies! So cute!


----------



## hmburkle

Thank you. I love watching them.


----------



## hmburkle

Tonight, I think I saw some Royal blue on a few of my fry!


----------



## hmburkle

The babies are 32 days old. We are seeing different shades of blue, some black and the red is just starting to come in. You can still see what is i their stomach. White is micro worms, orange is decapsulated brine shrimp eggs, brown/black is fry starter meal.

1. Some shine to that blue! 










Bunch of Babies. (we have around 70) 










Darker blue on the right side, some are still completely clear.










Very pale blue anal fin and topline:










Pale Blue starting on caudal fin:










Darker blue, note the red on the anal fin. This is a new development.










Little blue










Blue by pectoral fin










shadowy blue, so pretty!


----------



## hmburkle

I am moving my 5 week old babies to my 20 gallon grow out tank. My son and I started siphoning and clearing the tank of debris. I found a baby Betta! I have no idea how long he has been in there or how he handled the really strong filtration from the over the tank filter and the sponge filter. Since we had no fish in the grow out tank, we have been putting some of the debris from the spawning tank in there every day to keep the biological filter going. I guess he/she has been living on left-overs! I think it might be green? He is now my favorite.


----------



## hmburkle

We counted them 1 by 1 as we moved them. We have 120!


----------



## TruongLN

120!! WOW, congrats!!
I can't believe bettas can spawn so many babies, It's insane.


----------



## hmburkle

I thought we had around 70. Thank you! I can't wait until I have pictures with colors to post. I think there will be some pretty fish.


----------



## TruongLN

70 to 120 must have been a huge and pleasant surprise!!


----------



## hmburkle

Yes, My son did tally marks as I took them out with a turkey baster. I stopped a few times to see where we were at in the count. When we hit 70 and still had a lot of fry in the tank, I started wondering if we would make 100. I could not believe we had 120, since this is our first spawn. They are getting used to the 20 gallon. Some are darting all over, while others are hanging out behind the Java moss grate I made: 










It's connected to the back wall of the aquarium at an angle and there is a nice space behind. That appears to be the relaxation area! =P


----------



## hmburkle

Here is some of the color development that is in progress at 38 days, 5.5 weeks 
old. 










































































flash went off


----------



## TruongLN

Wow the java moss grid looks really cool!
I see some colour showing!
Happy new year!


----------



## hmburkle

Thank you. It was completely brown when I got it. I was sure it was dead. It fouled the tank with debris really bad. I wen back to the LFS owner twice and he said to secure it, and that it takes months to grow. I was really skeptical. I used this kitchen rack: 










Then I used my bolt cutters (both kids, when they were pre-teens, forgot the combination to the locks on their footlockers, so I had to buy one. They come in really handy.) to cut the legs down to maybe an inch?










The legs had removable rubber tips. (Yay!) I put those back on, got some section cups that broke off my heater and used twist ties to secure the cups to the rack. I had no idea how to secure it, so I just placed it on top and wrapped it all the way around horizontally and vertically with a LOT of thread. It is finally starting to grow and the babies love it.


----------



## hmburkle

Here they are at six weeks old! Colors are coming


----------



## dramaqueen

They're looking great!


----------



## NikiD

So cool! Subscribing


----------



## hmburkle

Thank you. My son and I are trying really hard to everything just right. We are getting more color possibilities than I might have imagined. That gets me excited. I also read that the straightness of the rays and the spread between the rays is affected by genetics AND environmental factors, so we are still doing 40-50% water changes.


----------



## hmburkle

Here are photo's from their 7 week B-day on Saturday, January 11:


----------



## NikiD

So cute! Love seeing the colors come in


----------



## TruongLN

Look at those colours! How wonderful!
What are you feeding them? I'm doing a little research on what get should be eating. 
What do you think works best in your opinion?


----------



## hmburkle

I think it works best to have variety. 

Since I am new to breeding, I bought a Betta breeding kit on Aquabid from Fishguy1955. It terms of food, it contained starter for micro worms, banana worms and walter worms, together in one medium of oatmal and some yeast. He sent first foods of spirulina and artificial plankton and rotifers (APR). This and infusoria from plants covered the first two weeks. I added in microworms after the first few days. He sent decapsulated brine shrimp eggs. I added those in week 3 or four, dropping the spirulina and APR. He sent a Fry starter meal that I started feeding in week three. Now I am doing frozen daphnia and frozen baby brine shrimp supplemented with the decaps and fry flakes that I got from him separately. 

I highly recommend this kit. It literally has everything you need to get your Betta fry to the stage where they can take frozen foods and crushed flakes or pellets. 

Heidi


----------



## TruongLN

Wow that sounds awesome. Do you have a link to the kit??
How many fry do you have approximately?


----------



## hmburkle

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?breeding&1389728403

worth twice what he is charging. super nice guy.


----------



## hmburkle

We culled 13 with clove oil to euthanize them for spinal and swim bladder issues, so we have about 100


----------



## TruongLN

Wow that's awesome! Thank you for the link. It really is an affordable kit!

Sorry you had to cull! Your fry look amazing thought. I may start spawning too but I do plan to move out soon so I will have to wait till after that happens.


----------



## hmburkle

I think you should when you can. I felt that the kit was the best thing for me starting out. That way the fry would have the best opportunity to thrive and reach their potential. I credit that with getting them past the two week hump. 
Heidi


----------



## DBanana

Aww, no shipping to Canada. Sad panda.


----------



## hmburkle

That sucks! At least you know what to look for, someone in Canada
has to have the stuff?


----------



## hmburkle

Here are my now eight week old juveniles: 

Video: http://youtu.be/GGD6JWJyWGg


----------



## TruongLN

Some of them have such a beautiful purple!!! 
SO CUTE ꒰♡ˊ͈ ु꒳ ूˋ͈꒱.⑅*♡


----------



## hmburkle

Thank you! They are still changing. I can't wait to see the final outcomes.


----------



## TruongLN

I bet! Ah, I wished you lived where I am!


----------



## tiffanylucky

The 8th betta is stunning. It was jaw dropping.


----------



## hmburkle

tiffanylucky said:


> The 8th betta is stunning. It was jaw dropping.


Thank you so much! My son and I have really worked hard to give them the best of everything. Now, this is the exciting part!


----------



## KSbetta

Great to see the successful spawning and breeding...great work and tenacity to manage and care for these fries and youngs.


----------



## hmburkle

Thank you for the kind words KSBetta. A lot of blues are coloring up so these photos are mostly blue. I still have lots of the pastels, Cambodians and reds. I am in love with the steel and baby blues:


----------



## KSbetta

Hi HMBURKLE,
Give yourself and yr assistance a "high five". There are all beauties.
It's hardwork and a fair bit of knowledge to bring up those boys and girls.
(Getting M & F to spawn is easy....taking over to look after the fries are not trivial)....that's why paying a few dollars far a nice fish is well worth the while.


----------



## hmburkle

I jarred my first juveniles yesterday. I am not sure who was nipping so I grabbed the biggest and the most obvious males: 

Royal blue and red female "devil" 










Multicolor blue and red male with bf:










bi color female with black bf










fuzzy profile of blue and red male "devil"










close up of same male:










Royal blue and red round or fan tail BF










Cambodian "ish": male bf 










Steel blue and red unmasked fan tail BF


----------



## TruongLN

They're a beauty!


----------



## hmburkle

Thank you! I am hoping I will get at least one sibling pair that is half moon and similarly colored, we'll see.


----------



## BlueLacee

when looking at spawn logs; I always look forward to the 'starting to show color pics'


----------



## hmburkle

Yes, seeing them color up has been so exciting!


----------



## hmburkle

Well. They are 12.5 weeks old now and really developing color and size fast: 

Steel Blue BF








Steel Blue BF








Steeland red bf








steel and red bf








Marble








Marble








Pastel cellophane








pastel cellophane female








bi color delta








Pastel male cellophane








pastel male cellophane








bi color bf








bi color bf








multi bf








steel and red black bf








Royal and red black bf

multi black bf








Multi Royal and red bf








Bi color Cambodian BF


----------



## NikiD

Beautiful!


----------



## hmburkle

Thank you!


----------



## 16kehresmann

Oh my are your fishies just stunning.


----------



## TruongLN

They look fantastic!!!!


----------



## hmburkle

I really appreciate the compliments!


----------



## Reagan

Oh my goodness! I am IN LOVE with your first three fish, the "steel blue BF" and the "Steel and red BF" Stunning!!!


----------



## hmburkle

One blue bf is already sold! There is another one. I will be selling them for pretty cheap. I want them to have homes


----------



## tiffanylucky

I'm in love with the last beta and would love to buy. But, my parents wouldn't allow me to get a third betta. I hope your betas find great homes


----------



## dramaqueen

Awesome looking fish!


----------



## Kalari32

I'm interested in a blue bf and the red and black bf


----------



## hmburkle

Here are my 16 week juveniles. I expect this will be my last post on this spawn,so if you see a fish that interests you, please message me. 

# 1 Female Cambodian Butterfly









# 2 Female Bi-color royal and red









# 3 Female bi-color red:









# 4 Female Pastel/cellophane









# 6 Female bi-color royal and red









# 7 Female Marble Black Butterfly









# 9 Male bi-color butterfly









# 10 Male Multi-color butterfly









# 11 Male multi-color butterfly









# 12 Male Multi-color Marble butterfly









# 13 Male Pastel/cellophane 









# 14 Male Bi-color Butterfly









# 15 Female bi-color royal black butterfly









# 16 Male bi-color royal and red black butterfly









# 20 Male Bi-color royal and red with black butterfly









# 21 Male bi-color royal and red with black butterfly 









# 24 Female Marble with black butterfly









# 25 Female bi-color Royal and red with black butterfly









# 26 F bi-color red with black butterfly









# 27 Female Bi-color steel and red with black butterfly









# 28 Female Bi-color red









# 29 Female Multi-color butterfly









# 30 Female bi-color with black butterfly 









# 31 Female bi-color royal and red


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

I can't help but ask how much number 11 would be?


----------



## hmburkle

If anyone is looking for a sorority of female Betta, I will be glad to provide a group discount. Experience and reading suggests a minimum of 5 females in a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## TruongLN

I wish I could get some of your girls! They're stunning!


----------



## hmburkle

I would love for you to have them. I just am not sure how you ship to Canada?


----------



## TruongLN

I have no ideas how to either =[


----------



## hmburkle

#7, # 9 and # 12 are no longer available.


----------



## AllenR

Hello! I just want to say that I purchased three females from you off of eBay. The black marble, the blue and red butterfly, and the pastel white. I want to tell everyone else here on Bettafish that these are very healthy females! They are astoundingly beautiful! The pastel white has little opaque scales here and there that make it look like she's glittering when she swims, the black marble has so many colors stuffed into her scales when she swims, and the red and blue butterfly is just beautiful with the white on her fins. They were packed very professionally and I received them in the mail ASAP! There was no fin damage and the water was clear and ammonia-free! Thank you so much!


----------



## hmburkle

AllenR said:


> Hello! I just want to say that I purchased three females from you off of eBay. The black marble, the blue and red butterfly, and the pastel white. I want to tell everyone else here on Bettafish that these are very healthy females! They are astoundingly beautiful! The pastel white has little opaque scales here and there that make it look like she's glittering when she swims, the black marble has so many colors stuffed into her scales when she swims, and the red and blue butterfly is just beautiful with the white on her fins. They were packed very professionally and I received them in the mail ASAP! There was no fin damage and the water was clear and ammonia-free! Thank you so much!


Thank You!!!! I learned so much this spawn and am very happy with the final outcome. My son and I have new spawns in the works and I will definitely start new spawn logs.


----------



## hmburkle

I am a member of the IBC and my local chapter is the Eastern Betta Society at 

https://www.facebook.com/EasternBettaSociety 

There are lots of nice, friendly and helpful people there.


----------

